# LED light bars ?



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

anyone running. 10' inch LED light bar on there bike ?
how do they hold up in the water ?
and is there good cheap ones ?
or do i have to spend the big $ and get a ridgid industries ?


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a 20" sitting in my garage waiting to be put on my brute. A guy in my neighborhood has the same one as me but in 30" I think? Not to sure on the size its on his ranger and is bright as hell, i'm excited to see what mine can do I hooked it up to my truck the other day but didn't get a chance to see how bright it was at night here is a pic from the front.

Just make sure its Cree leds and the lens in poly...

And I originally was going to do a 12", but they didn't have any in stock and got a 20 for the same price. Fits perfect in front of my rad relocate only sticking out a inch on each side on it.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

oh wow i really only need a 10 lol but dang its bright. !


----------



## riderfourlife (Mar 16, 2013)

Just installed a 10" rigid on my brute, used to be on my truck while working in northern Alberta. virtually indestructible. Very bright


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good... and the brute looks nice n comfortable on that blanket.


----------



## riderfourlife (Mar 16, 2013)

ahaha yeah, semi-freshly painted garage floor


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

No need in spending alot on the rigid's, there are plenty of others out there. I bought mine at ddmtuning.com. Mine are the knockoff dually rigids, but if you compare them side by side you can't tell a difference in the quality or light output. I went with the smaller ones for two reasons, one I can aim them in different directions so they are more adjustable, and second, if I hit a tree limb and break one I only broke one $65 light and not a whole bar that costs several hundred. I have five of the 3" square ones on my Ranger, 3 floods and 2 spots that will shoot a beam several hundred yards and they have performed flawlessly so far. Mine are the GT series ones.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i just want one bAr
but ill be looking into cheaper ones lol i jus want more light


----------



## High Cotton (Apr 5, 2013)

WV offroad gear has pretty decent prices. They have standard bars and bars with Cree emitters. I think this is who I'm going to go with. 

wvoffroadgear.com


----------



## wfocf (Mar 8, 2012)

got a 12in bar on mine well worth the money gave 199 from southeasternutv


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

look up triplethreatoffroad.com ooutta dallas texas of offroad lightbars on facebook

I bough a 20in an a 12in from them they are awesome ppl to deal wit an will ship

ask for shawn aka turtle an tell him Andrew barone sent you or u can call or txt him if its easier 1(817)522-8186


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Would be cool to have a thread for everyone to show off their light setups. 

I have a couple of 3x3x3 LEDs (just like the Rigid Duallys) that I just got a couple days ago. I'm trying to come up with a good way to mount for lighting down the side. If I fail at that, I'll add them to the front to help out the HIDs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Guys please remember the rules about links...


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

im gonna be looking around at prices i deff wanna get one id like to see some pics of brutes n there light setups !:nutkick:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't forget RDC has lights! Saving up some cash for a 50"!


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Finally got to test it. And WOW is all I can say, pics DO NOT do it justice. Way brighter and plenty of light for the trail! :flames:











---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------

Oh and picking up a 7'' tomorrow for a reverse light!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow that is bright.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

omg thats bright !


----------



## Front_page (Jun 6, 2012)

Totron makes most of the generic bars. Good prices too. Difference n rigid and totron is really not output but amp draw.


----------

